# Another recycled halloween idea



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Here what I did for Memorial day as you can see in the pictures I use bits and pieces from Halloween to made a Memorial day Memorial.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool way to pay respect. Did the newspaper get a picture of it?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That's a great idea! I love it!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that was awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool, nice job!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it...very nice.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very respectful


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

wow, smart idea!


----------

